# The Bite was ON!



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

After fishing so hard all week-end we had put the boat in the lift with the expectation of not fishing again until my return from Missouri on October 12;not so! On the way home, crossing three-mile bridge and the water was slick, called Lane to get her 10-20, and she was just leaving work. I told her to rush, I would have the boat loaded and bait bubbling.

Lane got home, and awaaay we go, to one of our fav. spots. Anchor down and before I can get my hook into the first bait Lane reports "Fish On". Helped her land a nice red. Baited up and in the water, and bang! Another hook-up. Red. And, Bang, another Red. And, Bang, another nice Red. And, Bang, another big Red. And, Bang, another bull Red. And, Bang, another screaming fighting Red. And, Bang, another beautiful Red. And, Bang, another good size Red. And, Bang, another big Red. And, Bang, another terrific Red. And, Bang, anotherbull Red. 

WOW! Final tally, 11 reds landed, 9 releases; only three over slot and no shorties, all in less than 2 1/2 hours. Now that's what I call catching. :Wow:

Where were these fish this past week-end? Tonight was one great evening of fishing.



:takephoto _PICSON THE WAY!_


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Great report,you must have been over around garcon again!:toast


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Last Chance (10/1/2007)*Great report,you must have been over around garcon again!:toast


Yep; right out my back door.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like one hell of a way to end the day to me.I will be over that way tomorrow hunting down some mullet for some family.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Im jealous


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Were are the pics:takephoto


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Danggggg... I KNOW where I'm going fishing this Sat am!!! I NEED to catch a legal red bad!! Have only caught one... THIS ENTIRE YEAR to date... and it was only 16". :banghead:banghead

I KNOW.. you guys had a blast!!! I'm just jealous!!! laffs....:reallycrying


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry about no pics. Have only dial up at home. I will add pics from office tomorrow.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

> *seminolewind (10/2/2007)*Im jealous


Niiiiiice Avatar!:bowdown


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Last Chance (10/1/2007)*Sounds like one hell of a way to end the day to me.I will be over that way tomorrow hunting down some mullet for some family.


Maurice: PM sent


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

:takephoto:bowdown:letsdrink


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Report...I'm definitely going to be over that way towards the end of the month. Especially when the temp. drops.


----------



## FishOn101 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice pics...great report...:clap


----------



## tmgrimm2 (Oct 3, 2007)

When I try to view your pics it sends me back to the main forum page??? Any thoughts? 

Thanks, Toby


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

> *tmgrimm2 (10/3/2007)*When I try to view your pics it sends me back to the main forum page??? Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks, Toby




<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_lblFullMessage>Try now. Not sure what happened. I tried to open and was sent back to homepage as well. Went to edit and opened; OK. So went back to thread and tried to open again; it worked. A Real Head Scratcher!

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_lblPostSignature>"Sharks are no longer at the top of the food chain!"

"If Mondays were fish, I would throw them back!"


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *fishn4real (10/2/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *Last Chance (10/1/2007)*Sounds like one hell of a way to end the day to me.I will be over that way tomorrow hunting down some mullet for some family.
> ...




Thanks for the info! It was nasty out there yesterday.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

> *fishn4real (10/1/2007)*After fishing so hard all week-end we had put the boat in the lift with the expectation of not fishing again until my return from Missouri on October 12;not so! On the way home, crossing three-mile bridge and the water was slick, called Lane to get her 10-20, and she was just leaving work. I told her to rush, I would have the boat loaded and bait bubbling.
> 
> Lane got home, and awaaay we go, to one of our fav. spots. Anchor down and before I can get my hook into the first bait Lane reports "Fish On". Helped her land a nice red. Baited up and in the water, and bang! Another hook-up. Red. And, Bang, another Red. And, Bang, another nice Red. And, Bang, another big Red. And, Bang, another bull Red. And, Bang, another screaming fighting Red. And, Bang, another beautiful Red. And, Bang, another good size Red. And, Bang, another big Red. And, Bang, another terrific Red. And, Bang, anotherbull Red.
> 
> ...


Keepers from Monday, Oct. 1, 2007












Specks fromThursday evening Sept. 27, 2007 - Pre-fishing for the Pirates Tourney












Thursday by-catch, White Trout; "Dinner"!:hungry


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Danggggg... I'm DROOLING now!!!







I'm going to GP... Sat am!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mess of fish there. Someone is eating good.


----------



## Ruskin_Raider (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch!! Garcon is a great area this time of year


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome! I've got to go back to my east bay topwater spot SOON.:bowdown


----------



## jaw-jacker69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch :clap


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice Fish!!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice :takephoto. Thanks


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice report:clap


----------

